# Verbindung und Kommunikation CP243-1 <- CP343-1



## Kitefriend (7 Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab so meine kleinen Probleme mit dem erstellen und projektieren der Verbindung einer S7-200 und einer S7-300 über die genannten CP´s.

Was habe ich:
Für S7-200
CPU224 + CP243-1 als Hardware
Microwin V4.0SP6 als Software (SP8 habe ich schon gesaugt)

Für S7-300 
CPU313C + CP343-1 als Hardware
Step7 V5.5 als Software

Was möchte ich:
Ich benötige Hilfe/Unterstützung zur Projektierung der Verbindung und Datenaustausch der genannten SPS.

Meine Vorstellung ist:
CPU224 + CP243-1 ist der Server und erwartet von der S7-300 +CP343 als Client Daten zu empfangen.


  Frage 1: Ist das überhaupt Möglich?

Nun, ich habe schon so einiges ausprobiert, aber bin mir mit dem was ich in die Programme einbettet habe nicht so wirklich auf dem richtigen Weg.

Bei der S7-200 habe ich den Wizzard benutzt um dort die Einstellungen Schritt für Schritt ab arbeiten zu können. Nur das mit dem TASP; da bin ich nicht so richtig einverstanden.


  Frage 2: Wie ermittle ich den entsprechenden TSAP der S7-300 Kommunikationsendpunkt?


  Sollte eigendlich 10.06 sein. Aber ob das so Richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.
(Rack0/Slot6)
Ich habe gelesen daß:
_Die TSAPs bestehen aus 2 Bytes. Das erste Byte spezifiziert die Verbindung, das_
_zweite Byte wird aus der Rack-Nummer und dem Steckplatz der Kommunikationsbaugruppe_
_gebildet. Für das erste Byte gelten die im folgenden angegebenen Wertebereiche._

  So weit so gut. Es bleiben noch weitere Frage offen. 
  Wie wird der Adressenbereich in der 300ter für die 200ter angegeben? (DB1.DBBxx)
  Wo kommen die Daten in der 200ter an? (hier gibt es kein DB1.DBBxx)
  Muss ich FB15 und FB14 nutzen in der 300ter? Oder reicht auch der FB15?

  Reicht es in der 200ter den erstellten ETHx_CTRL aus dem Unterprogramm zu projektieren?
  Aber ich denke, daß ich die ersten Baustellen beseitigen muss und die anderen Probleme lösen sich. 

  Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe


Gruß
  Kitefriend


----------



## PN/DP (8 Juni 2011)

Kitefriend schrieb:


> Ich benötige Hilfe/Unterstützung zur Projektierung der Verbindung und Datenaustausch der genannten SPS.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung ist:
> CPU224 + CP243-1 ist der Server und erwartet von der S7-300 +CP343 als Client Daten zu empfangen.
> ...


Ja, siehe diese ausführliche Anleitung (zwei Varianten: S7-200 als Server, S7-200 als Client), welche auch alle Deine weiteren Fragen beantwortet:
Wie projektiere ich eine S7-Verbindung zum Datenaustausch zwischen einer S7-200 und S7-300 bzw. S7-400 am Industrial Ethernet?



Kitefriend schrieb:


> Frage 2: Wie ermittle ich den entsprechenden TSAP der S7-300 Kommunikationsendpunkt?
> 
> 
> Sollte eigendlich 10.06 sein. Aber ob das so Richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.
> (Rack0/Slot6)


Bei der S7-200 kommunizierst Du nicht mit der CPU, sondern mit dem CP. Der CP wird über Slot 0 angesprochen -> TSAP xx.00



Kitefriend schrieb:


> Wie wird der Adressenbereich in der 300ter für die 200ter angegeben? (DB1.DBBxx)
> Wo kommen die Daten in der 200ter an? (hier gibt es kein DB1.DBBxx)


Die Daten werden in den VB-Bereich der S7-200 geschrieben bzw. aus dem VB-Bereich der S7-200 gelesen. Dieser VB-Bereich wird von der S7-300 als DB1 angesprochen: VB123 = DB1.DBB123



Kitefriend schrieb:


> Muss ich FB15 und FB14 nutzen in der 300ter? Oder reicht auch der FB15?


Wenn Du nur in die S7-200 schreiben willst dann reicht der FB15 "PUT". Den FB14 "GET" brauchst Du nur, wenn Du aus der S7-200 lesen willst.

Harald


----------



## Kitefriend (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Aber es scheint noch andere Probleme zu geben. Leider sind die Aussagen die in Handbüchern stehen und das was vom Siemens-support mir mitgeteilt wurde alles sehr Wiedersprüchlich zu sein. 

Werde noch weiter Testen müssen. 

Gruß
Kitefriend


----------



## PN/DP (11 Juni 2011)

Kitefriend schrieb:


> Aber es scheint noch andere Probleme zu geben.


Wenn die Probleme zu groß werden, dann frage einfach wieder hier.



Kitefriend schrieb:


> Leider sind die Aussagen die in Handbüchern stehen und das was vom Siemens-support mir mitgeteilt wurde alles sehr Wiedersprüchlich zu sein.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was der Siemens-Support Dir genau erzählt hat, doch bei dem Support arbeiten auch nur Menschen, die nicht alles wissen, und es kommt sehr darauf an, welchen man als Request-Bearbeiter "erwischt". Manchmal spielen auch Verständnisschwierigkeiten eine Rolle und vermeintliche Widersprüche sind dann gar keine.
Die schriftlichen Beiträge, FAQ und Anleitungen im Siemens A&D Service&Support sind nach meiner Einschätzung aber meistens von guter Qualität.

Bei der von mir im Beitrag #2 verlinkten Anleitung sehe ich auf die Schnelle keine zu erwartenden Probleme, allgemeine Netzwerkkenntnisse und S7-Programmierfähigkeiten natürlich vorausgesetzt.

So eine PUT/GET-Kopplung einer S7-200 mit einer S7-300 per Ethernet habe ich noch nie praktisch gemacht. Doch ich habe schon oft S7-200 als Server direkt per MPI mit S7-300 verbunden und dabei X_PUT/X_GET auf der S7-300 benutzt. Funktioniert problemlos und im Grunde genauso wie die Ethernetkopplung.



Kitefriend schrieb:


> Werde noch weiter Testen müssen.


Ja, man muß halt immer ausführlicher testen, wenn man etwas das erste mal macht.
Zumal die Siemens-Programmbeispiele immer nur die grundsätzliche Funktion zeigen, solange nichts unvorgesehenes passiert. Prozessfest muß man den Code selber machen.

Harald


----------

